# Channel 4, Phil Spencer, Australia property Q&A session



## Ask Phil (Feb 21, 2012)

Channel 4’s property guru Phil Spencer is hosting a Q&A session for a More 4 special. If you have a question you would like to ask Phil about moving to Australia and buying property, private message Ask Phil or enter your questions here.

Please submit your questions by Friday 24th February


----------

